# Type of fishing



## bradstevo (Oct 16, 2013)

I know this is a broad question but what is your favorite type of fishing?
Mine is a toss up between wading up a trout stream or native fishing out of the hobie.
cheers


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Toss up between poppering for anything, and throwing slugs at bust ups.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bradstevo said:


> I know this is a broad question but what is your favorite type of fishing?
> Mine is a toss up between wading up a trout stream or native fishing out of the hobie.
> cheers


Trolling


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Can someone just reply with something ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Fishing anywhere in a kayak on a nice day on clean water. To be more specific, fishing inshore waters is something I wish I did more of but don't because of the hassle of quick easy access to the water.

Failing the above, casting lures in estuarine waters for whatever will take them.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

DaftWullie said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone just reply with something ;-)
> ...


So the man like to live on the edge and paddle in sharky waters.
Respect.

Saltwater.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I have a confession. I often enjoy catching the livies, (yakkas) more than using them.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Pass, too hard

Next question please......


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

trolling, I get my paddlin' fix and might even catch a fish


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

trolling


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Funchy said:


> Pass, too hard
> 
> Next question please......


X2


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Any form of sight fishing.

Poppers for just about anything, floating bread for bream.

Being able to see the action is awesome.

Joel


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Stalking trout with flies in streams... but it's years since the opportunity has arisen, so I guess I'll just have to stick with snapper fishing with using soft plastics from the Acadia.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Any sort of fishing with other yakkers, with fish just the icing on the cake.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Trolling flooded reservoirs and lakes with lots of standing timber and secluded inlets while the kangos and cows give me dumb looks and nothing but the sound of the birds on a mild sunny spring or autumn day. Especially first thing in the morning before the mist has lifted.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Anything on the ocean. Trolling mainly, because I like paddling for the exercise & watching the environs as I move through.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Daveyak said:


> Anything on the ocean. Trolling mainly, because I like paddling for the exercise & watching the environs as I move through.


X 2


----------



## sog (Jun 9, 2012)

Chucking lures at a salmon bust up ..... best fun in a kayak ..... until I catch a king


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

avayak said:


> I have a confession. I often enjoy catching the livies, (yakkas) more than using them.


Haha, me too. I always stay and catch more than I'd ever need and get secretly excited with multiple hookups on the sabiki.


----------

